# Raising ferals



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

The man who runs the local MFA told me the other day that I could trap some pigeons that lived there.
I know I cant fly the ones I catch, but what about the offspring?
If given the chance will the offspring fly off as well?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Is the man suggesting they _need_ to be trapped because they are causing a problem, or just telling you that you can trap them if you want them?

Unless there's a good reason for catching ferals, like them being in danger, then I don't believe it is right to deprive them of their freedom. 

If you want to fly pigeons as in racing or performance, then why not look for pigeons that are for sale (or being offered free) and which were bred for the purpose?


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Their offspring will stick around.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

marebear said:


> The man who runs the local MFA told me the other day that I could trap some pigeons that lived there.
> I know I can fly the ones I catch, but what about the offspring?
> If given the chance will the offspring fly off as well?



yes. the adults will prolly go back to where their home and flock are.. the young ones you can train and they would stay..unless they follow the others back... so trapping these ferals and not knowing if they have a mate and or a nest with egg/squabs only TO have to pair them, which takes time, and then let them hatch some babies..but they would not beable to be let out or else they just may take off...so instead of disturbing the feral flock and possibly orphaning some babies and losing their mates(they mate for life)... go buy some homing pigeons that are young so you can settle them to your loft. If you are just wanting to save some from being exterminated then more power to ya.. but the adults may fly back if let out where they would be killed with the rest IF that is what is happening..


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

if you trap ferals you will have to deworm them and they may not be 100% healthy.
you are much better of purchasing some good birds and have them flying around or there young if the birds you purchase are to old to fly


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

The man is trapping them himself in a few weeks, and he doesnt plan on keeping them alive. They are becoming a problem to the business, etc (or so he says)
He was just offering to let me trap them first before he did since he knows I like pigeons.

I hate the thought of leaving babies or splitting up mates, but it maybe for the best for the rest of them. (I know that sounds horrible)

My husband said he is willing to build me loft just for the ferals.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The offspring would consider your loft their home and should stay.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Horrible for them. How many do you think there are?


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Theres a bunch of them, Well over 100.
They go back and forth between a few buildings.
1 is an apartment building where the top set of apartments is empty and some live over in several of the MFA buildings.
Just about every day a pigeon or 2 gets hit by a car since the building are right next to the street.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I hope that you can catch quite a few of them then. Best of luck.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

marebear said:


> The man who runs the local MFA told me the other day that I could trap some pigeons that lived there.
> I know I cant fly the ones I catch, but what about the offspring?
> If given the chance will the offspring fly off as well?


*Hi MAREBEAR, Most guys from my genoration started with ferals that was some 65 years ago we raised young and flew them and the older ones that we caught to start with, some of the older fearls stayed with us most of the young we raised stayed. Back in those days boys did not have all this electronic junk to play with and there was no tv then so we found thing to do, one of which was pigeons. Those were the days, people did not look over the fence and complain about what you had in your back yard. In fact people got along much better in those days, because they got along with their neighbors.* GEORGE


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

marebear said:


> I hate the thought of leaving babies or splitting up mates, but it maybe for the best for the rest of them. (I know that sounds horrible)
> 
> My husband said he is willing to build me loft just for the ferals.


You are a very kind person, I am so happy to hear that you want to give a home to some of these birds.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please keep us updated on how things go, and if you have any questions, which I'm sure you will, please come back. It's nice of you to take some in, and I'm sure you'll enjoy them.
Pictures would be nice too. We love pictures!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah thank you for takeing the time to help these pigeons, in away it is a shame that some will be loosing families because you don't know what you are actually catching...you have to stop and think, you may end up with more cock birds then hens or more hens then cock birds..i hope you plan on building a very LARGE loft with a LARGE flight so the birds can go outside in the sunshine being they will not be able to fly free anymore..best of luck, can you get to where the birds roost or nest? if you can then maybe you can get them at night, that way you know what you are getting and it might be easier..


----------

